#  Vorstellungen >   Meine Tochter Jana hat Pseudotumor >

## Sternchen2_2001

Hallo, mein Name ist Jutta und ich bin neu hier.  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo Jutta, 
willkommen bei uns :-)

----------


## kitti

hallo ich bin neu hier bei mir wurde letztes jahr im mai pseudotumor festgestellt bis jetzt ging es mir eigentlich ganz gut ausser das ich seit ein paar wochen wieder diese kopfschmerzen habe .aber ich finde es auch komisch dasich nicht so aufgeklärt bin wie einige von euch ich habe eigendlich alles erst hier erfahren die im kranken haus haben mir garnichts gesagt und mein neurologe sagte mir nur das ich so schnell wie möglich abnehmen muß und ich meine krankheit ernst nehmen soll ich hatte in dem zeitraum erst 1 mrt und 1lumbal  ich weiß nicht ob das bei mir alles so richtig ist ich soll erst im juli zum neurologen .

----------


## Sternchen2_2001

Hallo Heike, danke für deine Antwort. Jana ging es auch erst ganz gut. Sie hatte auch erst 1 mrt und 1lumbal. Sie muß im März wieder zum Neurologen. Jana mußte ihre Ausbildung jetzt abbrechen, weil sie gar nicht mehr mit dem bus dahin fahren kann. ihr ist aufgefallen, daß sie nicht mehr unter vielen menschen sein kann. und wenn es zu warm im raum ist, ist ihr schlecht. autofahren ist für sie auch schon streß. jana soll auch abnehmen, sagte jedenfalls der arzt in der neurologie, ich hatte mich über den pseudotumor hier im internet mal schlau gemacht, da haben welche geschrieben, die hatten kein übergewicht und hatten auch den pseudotumor. jana hat auch oft kopfschmerzen. es kann natürlich auch von den tabletten kommen. Sie bekommt diamox. ich wünsche euch, daß alles gut wird. LG Jutta

----------


## Sternchen2_2001

hally lucy, danke für deinen gruß 
lg jutta

----------


## kitti

ja ich habe bis jetzt 28 kilo weg aber ich soll noch mehr abnehmen aber zur zeit geht nichts mehr runter ich nehme auch diamox und trotzdem ist es nicht besser an manchen tagen gehe ich mit kopfschmerzen ins bett und habe morgens schon angst aufzuwachen das die verdammten kopfschmerzen immer noch da sind was auch meißtens so ist .ich war jetzt beim augenartz da ist alles in ordnung allso mein sehnerv ist noch nicht angegrifen das ist ja gut aber immer diesen druck am linken augen .ich habe das gefühl das die ärzte garnicht wissen was sie mit uns machen sollen .ich habe erst hier erfahren was auf mich zu kommt oder kommen könnte mann kommt sich so hilflos vor und meine angst ist das mich das so mitnimmt das ich kaum zeit für meinen sohn und meinen mann habe weil mann immer eingeschrenkt ist arbeiten kann ich noch aber ich kann mich ja nicht immer krankschreiben lassen .ich hoffe das es deiner tochter was besser geht  lg heike

----------


## Alexa68

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches willkommen!!!!!! :Smiley:   
LG 
Alexa :Grin:

----------


## netti78

Hallo Jutta, 
ich drücke die Daumen, dass es deiner Tochter bald besser geht. Ich kenne diese Krankheit, da ich selber davon betroffen bin :-( Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten, um mir das ein oder andere besser vorzustellen oder auch besser damit umgehen zu können, denn so ganz verkraftet habe ich das ganze noch nicht. 
Lg 
netti

----------


## Binchen

Hallo, 
ich hoffe, diese Frage ist nicht unpassend, aber kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Krankheit das genau ist? Der Name lässt etwas vermuten, aber wie genau äußert sie sich und ist es behandelbar? 
LG 
Binchen

----------


## netti78

Ja so ganz klar, ist nichts bei der Krankheit. Auch ich habe nur durch Lesen hier einige Antworten bekommen.
Auslöser können Übergewicht, Streß und Hormone sein. Der Gehirndruck steigt durch Überproduktion von Nervenwasser. Oft haben Betroffene Kopfschmerzen. Ich bin kein Kopfschmerztyp. Bei mir hat man es durch Pupillendifferenz festgestellt. Sehnerv ist nun geschwollen und geht nach den ganzen Behandlungen sehr langsam zurück.
Meine Augenärtzin ist der Meinung, dass ich abnehmen soll und nur dies die Lösung ist. Mein Neurologe meinte das letzte Mal, dass weder die Tabletten noch Abnehmen die Lösung für diese Annormalität ist.
:-(
Wir werden sehen.
Ich versuche alles.
Diät, keine Pille und Streßreduktion 
Das Leben mit der Krankheit und mit den Tabletten ist nicht einfach. Ich bemerke auch leichte persönliche Veränderungen ( zurückgezogen, sensibel ect.). Arbeiten kann ich auch noch nicht richtig. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich das Gröbste überstanden habe und nicht wieder sowas durchmachen muss. 
Betroffenen wünsche ich auch baldige Genesung und nicht so viele Nebenwirkungen. 
LG

----------


## Binchen

OKay, also hat es was mit dem Nervenwasser zu tun und nichts mit einem Tumor? 
Klingt jedenfalls gefährlich oder täuscht das? So lange es aber behandelt werden kann, besteht ja Hoffnung... 
Weiterhin gute Besserung und viel Kraft.

----------

